

Show HN: Zombie Startup – bring a startup back to life - mcarrano
http://zombiestartup.com

======
charford
This may be nit picky, but, when I change pages, it causes the browser to
reload and move to top of page. This happens each time I click the next page
button. This is very confusing. It'd be nice if the page did not reload, and
instead fetched the new results via an ajax call, then updated the view with
new results. This should not be difficult.

~~~
mcarrano
Thanks for the feedback, I'll look into this. I haven't done web development
in 1.5+ years so might take me some time.

I am also thinking about adding a search functionality.

------
ismail
Site listed: weezevents.com as availbale

[http://www.weezevent.com/](http://www.weezevent.com/) \--- Still seems to be
running?

~~~
mcarrano
Hmm, I will have to take a look into this.

Unfortunately, the Crunchbase API limit is super low that I can only batch
check 1000 domains every 12 hours.

~~~
mcarrano
Looked into it, the domain that is available has an "s" at the end.

------
officialjunk
I'm missing the "bring a startup back to life" part. This is more of a
previously used, and now available, domain name list?

~~~
mcarrano
Yes.

The idea is that these are all startups that have failed and now their domains
are available to purchase, hence the "bring back to life".

------
wanghq
oh, I did exactly the same thing last week. I only manually checked 20,000
domains (by bulk domain checks) and got 200+ domains. But unfortunately I
didn't find any one I like too much.

